Do Progressive Web Apps have a future? - asmbaty
======
maxharris
I don't know if they do or not, but I switched to developing iOS apps in Swift
a few months ago. I spent the last seven years writing web apps for a living,
and it wasn't hard to learn the new stuff. I do wish SwiftUI was better
documented, but I'm sure that'll get better in the next year or two.

------
ramsj
I sure hope so. With all the back and forth with Spotify/Epic/etc. vs. Apple,
I've always wondered why at least some app that are not games (dependent on
native code for performance) don't invest in/publicize their PWAs. Spotify has
a semi-functional PWA.

